# 5ft Angel tank



## Alasse

Home to: 

10x Angels
1x BGK
2x Common BN
2x Albino BN
Female endlers (unknown amount)

Group shot









FTS









Another newcomer to the tank - Meet Diablo


----------



## Sylverclaws

So beautiful. What a lovely tank! :3


----------



## Lucillia

This is gorgeous!! I was looking into your background post... It looks so amazing all together!!!!! Those angels really pop out with it and it looks so realistic!


----------



## Nick1404

Looks amazing well done mate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## Super4Ever

I absolutely love this tank, great job.


----------



## Romad

Tank is amazing! Great job you :thumbsup:


----------



## Alasse

Updated: Added 

2 new angels
8 Black widow tetras


----------



## Alasse




----------



## Sylverclaws

I love the white gourami in there too. He get along with the angels? My angel and gourami do -not- get on, first nip(both at that! Instantly) I moved the gourami to the community tank. lol


----------



## Alasse

The gourami is too busy chasing is partner lol They are a pair & The angels dont take any notice of the gouramis.

The tank is quite peaceful actually


----------



## Sylverclaws

Right on. It's really a gorgeous tank, I love your color choices. I wanted to do that with my 55, well something similar...but my grandma kinda pitched a fit about all those "White fish" in there. lol 
I have some white fish I fought hard for, but mostly it's what she chose color-wise...the mixes are lovely though. She's all for reds, orange, black and blues. Kinda a mish mosh really. x.x


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## tankman12

Nice ;-) Love the background. What type are those gouramis? They look like white opaline gouramis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucillia

Ugh this tank is just to die for. >.< <3 They all look very good too! I love that angel in the center.


----------



## Alasse

Thank you 

They are platinum gouramis


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic









Residents
10 angels
12 Black widow tetras
1 BGK
1 Common BN
1 Albino BN
2 Platinum gouramis


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic










11 Angels
12 Black widow tetras
1 Black ghost knife
1 Common bristlenose
1 Albino bristlenose
2 Platinum gouramis


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## Phae

That's beautiful, very serene. I love the white angels on the dark background and white sand, very nice!


----------



## Alasse

As the tank is now, still needs to clear a bit but its not too bad considering


----------

